# Youth season



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My youngest had a successful morning. We got up at 2:00a.m. to get the milking done then headed to Carroll county and got in our spot while it was still dark. I have to admit, I may have been resting my eyes when I heard his 357 max bark. He confidentiality told me, "I got him." It was 7:45. We waited for a half hour and found blood. Bright blood spraying from both sides of the deer. An easy trail. Probably made it 50 yards around the hill. Good lung shot and only had to drag it 50ft straight down the hill to the road. Back home and farmin'before noon. A good day.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful buck and great story. Making memories is what the youth hunt is all about! Congratulations!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Buck Congratulations and a good story also


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the story and the picture. Congrats to you and the hunter.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job, and a nice deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words. Anybody else's kids/ grandkids do well? Let's see some pictures.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a great story.
Think we can all tell by the look on that young mans face what today meant to him.
Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Great deer and love the look of that rifle and bet it is a tack driver ! Well at least a deer killer  !


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats young man I had my 12 yr old out we only seen 1 deer in our all day sit it was I believe this yrs fawn which was a tiny button buck he hung around a 1/2 hr or so eating corn kept asking him if he was gonna shoot he no its to little and no horns he has killed 2 8 pointers in the past so he's looking for horns lol


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

0utwest said:


> Great deer and love the look of that rifle and bet it is a tack driver ! Well at least a deer killer  !


Thanks for noticing. I was on a quest to find someone to make a 350 legend for one of my many H and R's. Found a gunsmith in Oklahoma who loves to customize them. Mentioned I had one in 357 mag. He suggested we ream it to 357 max which I let him do. My brother in law worked us up some great hand loads and my oldest cleanly harvested a deer with it. Now the youngest wanted one. A friend gave me an old 30/30 barrel he had found in his house when he moved in. It fit my .204 frame nicely so I sent the frame and barrel to Oklahoma. He used the barrel to make a stub and threaded it for a stainless.357 max barrel. He customized and glass bedded a forend for it and did a trigger job. I am amazed what that little rifle can do. This is his third deer in as many years with the first being a last minute, last day shot of 169 yards. Every shot has passed through each deer with clean heart or lung shots each time. I can't ask for any better than that.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We hunted at home in the morning and saw a young buck cruising but we never had a good shot. We went back out in the afternoon to a friends farm and had deer moving the entire time. We passed multiple small and medium does waiting for a fully mature doe. We had several deer within 4 yards of the blind. About an hour before dark we had a mature doe broadside at about 50 yards. Junior settled his .350 on her heart and squeezed one of. She did a 50 yard death run before crashing. The.350 did a nice job again. Another great day in the outdoors with my side kick.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 479151
> 
> We hunted at home in the morning and saw a young buck cruising but we never had a good shot. We went back out in the afternoon to a friends farm and had deer moving the entire time. We passed multiple small and medium does waiting for a fully mature doe. We had several deer within 4 yards of the blind. About an hour before dark we had a mature doe broadside at about 50 yards. Junior settled his .350 on her heart and squeezed one of. She did a 50 yard death run before crashing. The.350 did a nice job again. Another great day in the outdoors with my side kick.


That's awesome! Great shot placement! I can't say I've ever been as cool as these kids are in the heat of the moment. Great job!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 479151
> 
> We hunted at home in the morning and saw a young buck cruising but we never had a good shot. We went back out in the afternoon to a friends farm and had deer moving the entire time. We passed multiple small and medium does waiting for a fully mature doe. We had several deer within 4 yards of the blind. About an hour before dark we had a mature doe broadside at about 50 yards. Junior settled his .350 on her heart and squeezed one of. She did a 50 yard death run before crashing. The.350 did a nice job again. Another great day in the outdoors with my side kick.


Congrats on a”Moose “of a deer…


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats to all the young harvesters and parents


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Great looking deer Muddy and what a great pic. !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations to you Dads for spending time with your kids hunting. Good job on the successful hunts!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

0utwest said:


> Great deer and love the look of that rifle and bet it is a tack driver ! Well at least a deer killer  !


That is a sweet looking deer puncher.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a full grown doe for sure Muddy.
Great memories made!
Congratulations to both your side kick and you


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

We took it easy this morning at camp and watched it rain. We drove home around noon. Junior wanted to hunt again and look for a buck, so we went back out this afternoon and hunted out of a ground blind that I put up on an 8’ elevated platform. We had an 8 pointer and 2 does come into my rye/turnip food plot to our south. The 8 pointer would not stop pushing the does around. He finally settled down and started eating. By the time he got to full broadside I ranged him at 130 yards. Junior was locked in pretty good on him but we held off hoping that he would give us a closer shot. It never happened. We ending up seeing 6 deer and had a good time. We had a really enjoyable 2 days together. I don’t want to go back to the real world tomorrow.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That’s what it’s all about Muddy.


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

Saturday morning Cooper and I were in the same stand he killed his first deer in 4 years ago. He passed up a doe at 7:30 and after she wandered off he started regretting his decision. Around 8 O'clock a group of doe's and fawns came through and he decided that all the passing of deer his dad and older brother have been doing wasn't for him. He pulled the rifle up and found a doe quartering away and took the shot at around 50 yards. We found her without too much trouble. The rifle Cooper was using was a Marlin in 1894 .44magnum loaded with hardcast 315 grain bullets with 19 grains of H110. The bullet hit the doe at the last rib through the liver and offside lung/shoulder. she went maybe 50 yards.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Great job and a great rifle! My oldest took his first deer with a 44 mag. I have much respect for that round. Plus it always seems more rewarding with hand loads. Congratulations!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

YOU GO COOPER!!!
Congratulations on a fine doe.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a good-sized doe.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

My oldest decided to "one up" his little brother today. Did our 2:00a.m. milking and headed to Carroll county. If 10% of the shots we heard this morning connected, then Carroll county should be running out of deer. Sounded like WWIII. I was getting a little anxious when five smaller bucks passed by me headed his direction. About twenty minutes later, 9:15ish, I heard his .357 max bark. Not one of the deer that passed by me but one that came from another direction. As my phone was vibrating with him telling of his good fortune, a doe trotted up to about 20 yards from me. Milled around a while, then trotted off. As soon as I tried to head his direction, a spike buck came in close also. A great day with much action. His personal best deer, to date. About a 70 yard shot with open sights.








Here's the doe after she put some space between us.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice deer and sounds like you guys are having a very good season !


----------

